# Range Rover Sport Matte Grey Bumper Paint Code



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I know this is a long shot but I can’t seem to find the information on the internet and I know a few people have the RRS. I’m going to be changing a faulty parking sensor on my dads front bumper of his RRS but want to spray the sensor the correct colour. Luckily the sensor is in the middle section of the bumper so not body coloured, it’s a matte grey which is the same as the rear bumper.

Does anyone happen to know the paint code or colour to allow me to buy a rattle can?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Phone Range Rover they should be able to help


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Sam. My dad called them today and after 20 minutes was told the colour of his paint work as oppose to the bumper colour.

Interestingly I looked at another RRS in a car park today and noticed it’s black, and as my dads is the HST version it must be standard only on this model.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Ask for parts department and give them your vehicle reg, they are pretty good.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Which model sport is it..? 

Andy.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Could possibly be LRC907 stornoway grey.
I'll try and have a look on our system at work.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks gents. It’s a 2008 RRS with the factory fitted HST kit.

Andy, they mentioned Stornaway grey but that’s also the main body colour and as the lady in the phone went to the parts department 3 times my Dad presumed she only managed to work out the colour of the metallic. I’ll google the part number now thank you.


----------

